# 221 Pr Hr



## curry4king (7. Juni 2006)

hi
und zwar wollt ich mal gerne fragen ob irgendwer nen plahn hat was des HR vom 221 PR wiegt
habe das gefühl das es ziemlich schwer ist


----------



## misanthropia (7. Juni 2006)

du hast dasgefühl, dass es ziemlich schwer ist?willst du uns also sagen, du hast das Rad in der hand und willst wissen was es wiegt? ichhoffe ich verstehe dich falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

plahn schreibt man ohne h
mecker,mecker...


----------



## hopmonkey (7. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> mecker,mecker...



nach "," immer " ".


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

ok danke. hier das leerzeichen: " ".


----------



## curry4king (7. Juni 2006)

nein ich hab das rad nicht inna hand XD dann hätt ich des auch wiegen könn

nee ich komm drauf weil ich beim bunny hop des hr nicht so hoch krieg 
und wenn man des fahrrad hinten hoch hebt is es ganz schön schwer (bei meinen kumpels net)

ach ja wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie bAhalten!!! udn ich darf das geh ja schließlich noch zur schule XD


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

was sind den fuer teile verbaut an dem hr


----------



## curry4king (7. Juni 2006)

Nen Orginal 221 Pr Hr



.....Also meine felge is aus stahl die speichen sind eisenstangen und ich hab nen 5kilo vollgummireifen......


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

curry4king schrieb:
			
		

> nein ich hab das rad nicht inna hand XD dann hätt ich des auch wiegen könn
> 
> nee ich komm drauf weil ich beim bunny hop des hr nicht so hoch krieg
> und wenn man des fahrrad hinten hoch hebt is es ganz schön schwer (bei meinen kumpels net)
> ...




das ist der mantel der so viel wiegt kauf dir am besten nen neuen (der monty 2,7 ner hinten wiegt weit über 1 kilo so ca. 1550 g. un das kann ja nit sein das  laufrad is so ok am besten empfehle ich dir den monty 2,6 competition reifen wiegt nur 975 g. ^^


----------



## MaSsAc[email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

und wenn du dann immer das hinterrad noch nit so hoch bekommst dan kann es sein das es an deiner fahrtechnik liegt den ich komm damit sehr gut zurecht . wie hoch kommst du denn ca. ???
ich kam mit dem alten 2,7 reifen locker 1.30 sachen mit nem sitehop hoch!!!


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> was sind den fuer teile verbaut an dem hr



ALSO 36 alu speichen,alu hohlkammerfelge 2,5 er, und ein konuslager!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn du dann immer das hinterrad noch nit so hoch bekommst dan kann es sein das es an deiner fahrtechnik liegt den ich komm damit sehr gut zurecht . wie hoch kommst du denn ca. ???
> ich kam mit dem alten 2,7 reifen locker 1.30 sachen mit nem sitehop hoch!!!



Der neue Montyreifen wiegt doch bißl mehr wie hier im Forum schon mal gezeigt wurde. Und 1,30m so locker hochkommen würde ich ja gern mal von dir sehn


----------



## Levelboss (25. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO 36 *alu* speichen,alu hohlkammerfelge 2,5 er, und ein konuslager!!!


Ja ja, ist klar.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der mantel der so viel wiegt kauf dir am besten nen neuen (der monty 2,7 ner hinten wiegt weit über 1 kilo so ca. 1550 g. un das kann ja nit sein das  laufrad is so ok am besten empfehle ich dir den monty 2,6 competition reifen wiegt nur 975 g. ^^
> 
> ich kam mit dem alten 2,7 reifen locker 1.30 sachen mit nem sitehop hoch!!!





			
				biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> Über mich:ich bin 13 jahre alt und fahre jeden tag trial. am 1.07 hab ich geburtstag. und ich suche trialer aus erftstadt,weilerswist,euskirchen... alle die in der nähe von weilerswist wohnen. TRIAL 4-ever!!!!!!!!! !!!



also soviel mist hab ich selten gelesen...

der 2,7er Monty wiegt 1220g und nicht 1550g
der neue 2,6er wiegt 1070 g (siehe Foto  ) und nicht 975g








			
				biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> Über mich:ich bin 13 jahre alt und fahre jeden tag trial. am 1.07 hab ich geburtstag. und ich suche trialer aus erftstadt,weilerswist,euskirchen... alle die in der nähe von weilerswist wohnen. TRIAL 4-ever!!!!!!!!! !!!




ansonsten ist es cool das du mit dem "alten" MOnty Reifen 2,7) locker deine 1,30 gesprungen bist...nur alleine die Tatsache das du erst 13 bist läßt mich doch an dieser Leistung zweifeln.. und Benito wiederum berucht schlafen... 

also wir halten fest...wenn man keine Ahnung hat...einfach mal die Fresse halten.. 

MfG
BSXL


----------



## !Monty! (25. Juni 2006)

@biketrialer06

1.30 sidehop? will beweise sehn beweise beweise


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Juni 2006)

Das Verhältnis von Einheiten wie Meter und Kilogramm scheint mit 13 Jahren noch net so ausgeprägt zu sein von daher.....


----------



## locdog (25. Juni 2006)

alu speichen, ne 2,5" alu felge,,,man, solche sachen habe ich noch nie gesehen, wie ich sehe bin ich nicht mehr up too date 
kommst 130cm hoch dabei kommst du mit der EDIT funktion icht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Juni 2006)

seit ihr mit 13 jahren noch keine 1,30m locker hochgesprungen.


----------



## curry4king (25. Juni 2006)

Ich fahr doch garkein 221 Pr hab nur das HR davon
lag auch am mantel (es war kein 221 pr 2.7) und an meiner fahrtechnick  

hab mir jetzt nen try all stiky zugelegt und der lässt sich ganz gut fahren


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

braunschweig xl 
also erstens. ich komme 1.30 m zwar nur mit einhängen der pedalen hoch un 2 ich fahr jeden tag so lang ich kann 3. hatte direkt ein gutes bike ...
das ist nich schwer vor allem sidehop!!!
und ich habe die zahlen wieviel die mäntel wiegen nicht mehr so genau im kopf gehabt deswegen habe ich ca. vorgeschrieben!

ES GIBT VIELE GUTE FAHRER DIE TRIAL BLUT IN IHREN ADERN FLIESSEN HABEN UND SO BEIM ERSTEN MAL FAHREN SCHON GUT MIT DEN FREUNDEN MITHALTEN KÖNNEN 
U.N.D WENN MAN VIEL ÜBT KANN MAN FAST ALLES MACHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

ACH UND NAJA 1.30 
komm ich zwar nit so sauber und nit locker hoch anstrengend ist es alle male!!! 
nur wollte euch halt nur klar machen das der reifen das schwere am bike ist un nit das laufrad!!!

also noch ma sorry an alle das ich da nen bissl geprotzt habe mit den 1.30 ABER EINS MÜSST IHR MIR GLAUBEN HOCH KOMME ICHSIE ^^


----------



## roborider (25. Juni 2006)

Mit 13 Jahren besaß ich ein Baumarktfully der Marke Ruddy Dax.


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Juni 2006)

ich glaube das erst, wenn ich das selbst gesehen habe


----------



## mtb-trialer. (25. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> ACH UND NAJA 1.30
> komm ich zwar nit so sauber und nit locker hoch anstrengend ist es alle male!!!
> nur wollte euch halt nur klar machen das der reifen das schwere am bike ist un nit das laufrad!!!
> 
> also noch ma sorry an alle das ich da nen bissl geprotzt habe mit den 1.30 ABER EINS MÜSST IHR MIR GLAUBEN HOCH KOMME ICHSIE ^^


vll. mit drei füßen.....


----------



## locdog (25. Juni 2006)

mit 13 jahren, hatte ich nen bonanza rad mit 16" radern aus'em Schrottpaltz, mit denn hab ich meinen ersten siedhop gemacht, gute 30cm bis er gebrohen ist  
fur neues wahr kein geld...das wahren "interesanete" Zeiten. In DE ziemlich,ehhm sogar sehr knapp bei kasse und in PL genau das gegenteil, kommisch wa ? 

den 130 BIU sidehop bei deiner 13 jahre alten Masse will ich aber sehen um zu glauben !


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube das erst, wenn ich das selbst gesehen habe



hi +
also wenn mir jemand sagt wie man hier videos reinstellt dann könnte ich es euch zeigen 

habe nemlich noch ein video gefunden (ABER NIT ZUVIEL ERWARTEN ES IST SCHON 1 JAHR ALT!!!)


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

und die qalität ist sehr ********  sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (25. Juni 2006)

Lads doch einfach bei megaupload.com hoch!

Bin schon gespannt!!!

Chrissi


----------



## curry4king (25. Juni 2006)

ohh Gott hab ich da was ausgelöst...XD

naja egal

wenn dass movie schon 1 jahr alt is dann warst du da 12

also nen Grundschüler 

da ist das Bike ja fast größer als du selbst

ok zeig dein movie mal

aber 1.30 Sidehop 

dann kannste ja von draußen durch mein zimmerfenster reinhoppen

respect 
hahaha


----------



## trialbock (5. Juli 2006)

Was für ne Felgfenbreite braucht man für den Monty 2,7 ???

oder anderstherum gefragt:

Habe 221 Pro 2006 und wollte von scrat die try all felge mit 47 mm einbauen !

was für passende  gummis bekomm ich da druff??


----------



## Schevron (5. Juli 2006)

wenn du net grad ne XC felge fahren willst sollte es egal sein.
mit der tryall felge sollte es prima gehen. die paar mm machen da nix aus


----------



## trialbock (5. Juli 2006)

naja meine alte felge hat 37mm also 1 cm schmaler ...

also du meinst mit der TA felge von 47 mm kann ich 2,5 als auch 2,7 monty
schlappe draufmache ohne das der wegknickt???


----------



## Schevron (6. Juli 2006)

jup. sollte problemlos funzen.
die 0,2 zoll machen da nix aus.


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (6. Juli 2006)

trialbock schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ne Felgfenbreite braucht man für den Monty 2,7 ???
> 
> oder anderstherum gefragt:
> 
> ...



try all


----------



## !Monty! (6. Juli 2006)

@biketrialer06 
achja fast vergessen ich bzw wir warten immernoch auf dein vid wo du soooo locker deine 1.30cm sidehop machst


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (6. Juli 2006)

ich krieg grade so meinen 95 mm hoch und bin auch erst 13(ok ich fahre auch 26").also kommt auch drauf an wie man des macht.ich kann nur leider nicht weitermachen weil man rahmen nit so viel aushielt: ein mickriger gap is nit schwer aber von so nem poller( nennt man falls ihr es nicht wisst die wegbegrenzungen hier,zum beispiel in fußgänger zonen usw. ca. 1 m hoch,kommt drauf an.) bin bei der landung abgerutscht und mit der kettenstrebe unfreundlich auf dem teil gelandet. fazit: ein riss und eine fette delle. mit dem teil fahr ich jetzt zu mindet kein trial mehr. achso gebt mal bei ebay trial ein und so auf der 2ten seite kommen so die trial rahmen für 69 euro.sehen ganz ordentlich aus aber schaut mal selbst nach und sagt mir eure meinung möglichst bald.schon 5 tage ohne trialen  habe alles da nur der rahmen fehlt.     eins noch zum ende: unterschätzt die jungend nit! wir lernen schneller             @biketrialer06:lad dir mal msn vllt gehen wir mal biken hast mich neugierig gemacht und weilerswist is jetzt mit soooooo weit wech mit der bahn oder zug ist das ganz schnell.ich meld mich dann wenn ich den hammer side hop gesehen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (7. Juli 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verhältnis von Einheiten wie Meter und Kilogramm scheint mit 13 Jahren noch net so ausgeprägt zu sein von daher.....





			
				TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:
			
		

> ich krieg grade so meinen 95 mm hoch und bin auch erst 13(ok ich fahre auch 26").



noch so einer..


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (7. Juli 2006)

Daaaaaanke


----------



## koxxrider (7. Juli 2006)

@biketrialer06: wo bleibt denn daaaas viiiideeeooooooo????????
kannst es mir wenn du willst per icq schicken und ich lads bei mir hoch!!!


----------



## !Monty! (7. Juli 2006)

glaube da können wa lange warten da kommt nix war nur wieder mal gelaber.


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juli 2006)

er muss wahrscheinlich erst ein trialer anheuern der ihm aehnlich sieht und den 1,3m sidehop macht, dann wird des gefilmt und er sagt er wars..

sorry, aber da musste jetzt schon was zeigen biketrialer06


----------

